# Need help, Is my pitbull pregnant?



## browndogmike

First off, her name is Cali a 10 month old pitbull. She was in heat in March-April. Now her nipples( Sorry if this isn't the right term) are very large. They have been like this for a month or so. She is also lactating. My brother took her to the Dog park a few times so it could have happened then.
I have posted pictures so you guys can further help me.


----------



## MISSAPBT

she could be having a phantom pregnancy?


----------



## browndogmike

Sorry, I am not quite sure what you are saying. I am guessing like a false pregnancy? I really don't know.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

yes, a false pregnancy. if you want to truely find out before a possible litter drops on the ground you can have an ultrasound preformed.


----------



## Beautynut

*What causes a phantom pregnancy?*

I would NEVER believe this, but I have seen this happen to another pitbull about 3 years ago.
Yet, if I recall correctly, she did not lactate.

Why does that happen?

However, if I had to guess, browndogmike, I think your dog may be pregnant from the looks of it.

But, I am NO expert, but you might need to take her to the vet asap to definitely find out.


----------



## browndogmike

Ugh, I really don't want her to have puppies! Is she too young? She is only 10 months old.
It will cost $42 to see if she is pregnant though my vet. Ugh money I don't have.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

browndogmike said:


> Ugh, I really don't want her to have puppies! Is she too young? She is only 10 months old.
> It will cost $42 to see if she is pregnant though my vet. Ugh money I don't have.


welcome to the wonderful world of dog ownership. 42 bucks is chump change compared to what you're going to have to fork out for the puppies if she has them. youre best bet is to get her spayed and abort the puppies if she's pregnant if you can't afford the ultrasound.


----------



## Beautynut

browndogmike, 
Trust me, I do understand.

Well, if she went into heat, I say no - her body isn't too young, but I've always heard NOT to breed the first heat - that psychologically they could be too young.

If it happened in March/April, she would be having puppies in a month or so, right?

Yes, the I understand when you don't want them to have puppies- ESPECIALLY when you do NOT know with what type/breed of dog.

When she went to the park, did anyone (that took her) witness her mating with another dog?

This would take a few minutes, right? 
It couldn't happen like a bathroom break, could it?

When it comes to breeding, I am clueless, but I would imagine that someone would have noticed that at a park? 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Also, yes a dog can lactate durring a false pregnancy. 10 months is really too young to responsibly have pups. She could be a great mom, but since bully breeds mature slower then most other breed types they are more often not good mothers earlier in life.


----------



## browndogmike

I am pretty sure it is to late to them aborted. I was going to breed her later on. I didn't want her to get pregnant!! My brother took her to the dog park when she was in heat and didn't watch her!
I will fork out the cash. I am going to take her to the vet sometime this week. Can anyone tell how far along she is. And thanks for the quick replies guys!


----------



## Beautynut

Ok, I didn't know that they could lactate during a false pregnancy.
But, if I think about it, I guess it is possible.
Thank you.

This other female that I spoke of, did not lactate, but had all the other signs - breast swelling, etc...

What causes them?


----------



## mygirlmaile

Same EXACT thing happened to Maile. However...what we thought was her 'lactating' was more of a cream color than white which quickly turned to clear...they kind of bothered her when squeezed so I talked to my vet about it and she said to sqeeze em until nothing else came out (literally took 5 minutes). Her teets have returned to normal and there are no puppies (I knew she wasn't preggers cuz I had x rays done the week before because she ate razor blades...brings new meaning to her being a Razors Edge, hahah, but that exact thing happened to her!) Try squeezing em. Keep a towel handy to wipe and don't aim at anything you don't want squirted. I also wiped them with alcohol just in case when I was finished.


----------



## browndogmike

I will try that, but will that hurt her? And will it be bad if she is pregnant?


----------



## Beautynut

> My brother took her to the dog park when she was in heat and didn't watch her!


Oh, no!
I would bet money that she is pregnant.

I would estimate her to be about 4-5 weeks.

Again, I'm no expert, though.


----------



## mygirlmaile

And how weird...she's 10 months too and her first heat was around the same time as Calis...even weirder, her name for the first 2 days we had WAS Cali!!!!


----------



## browndogmike

mygirlmaile, were all of here teets swollen when she did that?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

depending on the dog that got ahold to her she may not be able to have the puppies without a c-section...which they cannot fully anesthesize her because the pups will be put under as well... there is alot of crap to think about right now. 10 months your puppy is still growing physically...she can have the babies or she cannot. My indigo just had pups and she's 2... she was not ready.


----------



## mygirlmaile

It didn't hurt Maile...but what was coming out was thicker than milk would have been. If its the consistency of milk than you may be dealing with a first time Momma on your hands.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

get the ultrasound done...it's better safe than sorry. Often times females go through a false pregnancy after their first heat. Try feeling her abdomen while she's standing for any unusual growths. You really need to poke and prod


----------



## mygirlmaile

browndogmike said:


> mygirlmaile, were all of here teets swollen when she did that?


Very much so. She looked like she was about to give birth they were so swollen. We noticed the 'lactating' because there was a spot on the couch, so we squeezed, noticed a yucky substance, called the vet and now I can say Maile no longer looks pregnant! Hahah.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

false pregnancies can go as far as your dog litterally going into labor and having contractions.


----------



## browndogmike

Well I just squeezed one. It is defiantly milk. 
Neela, where should I poke? Around where?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

milk doesn't mean anything... you should feel her guts right where her uterus is placed... right before the leg starts and a little further back towards her chancha


----------



## browndogmike

What should I feel if she is pregnant?
Sorry I am very new to this.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

the reason why i say it doesn't mean anything is the milk will be different per her diet and how far along in the "pregnancy" she is... is the milk white or is it alittle off colored? Alittle off colored is her "warm up" milk before the babies are born... lol make sense? You may not be able to feel any pups if she's having a small litter until closer to her due date which is unknown because you don't know when/if she got knocked up. monitor her growth over the next week or two... if she gets closer to the ground with her belly or widens out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

feel around her lower abdomen... where the fuller boobies are


----------



## browndogmike

Alright, well her milk is white. Just like the milk you buy at the store. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

good deal I hope she's just having a false pregnancy!


----------



## browndogmike

Me too!
She looks so sad. 
She is to young. She needs to enjoy being a puppy not a mom.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

please stick around the forums. I enjoy your input.  :welcome:


----------



## browndogmike

Will do. And how does my dog look? Healthy?


----------



## smith family kennels

that is a hard one to judge but if it was march april she should be dropping around mid to late june I would think she would be bigger than that considering its june 11th Dixies tits looked like that when she had her first heat and then went back up around her second heat I know that sounds weriod but thats kind of what she looked like. Now she may well be pregnant but I hope not for you and your poor dogs sake. Good luck and keep us up todate


----------



## bahamutt99

I just wanted to say I hope you find all the information you need on this forum. About breeding (good reasons to do so, the right way to go about it, etc), dog parks and their suitability for this breed, and so on. Hopefully you'll make good, informed decisions for your girl.


----------



## browndogmike

I have some good news.
I think I may know what the father is. My neighbor has a pitbull mix male. I say him in my yard today. The neighbors have had him for a while so hopefully thats the father.


----------



## bahamutt99

Would it make it any better if he is? Just because the puppies might be mostly Pit Bull with a little something else thrown in? Is this breeding good for the breed? Does it improve it? What if she bred with more than one dog and there are multiple fathers? I honestly hope everyone involved carefully considers their reasons for leaving their dogs intact. In addition, also consider the rationale behind bringing intact dogs to the dog park. My experience with dog parks is thankfully limited, but I'm sure there's a reason that the ones I've heard of request/require that dogs be spayed/neutered.


----------



## browndogmike

I am almost 100% sure she isn't pregnant. My brother is over protective of the dog and the neighbors dog is really young. I am guessing 6-8 months old. 
I am going to the vet in the morning tomorrow. I hope this is a false pregnancy!


----------



## Beautynut

Please, Please, Please let us know.


----------



## Jenna23

bahamutt99 said:


> What if she bred with more than one dog and there are multiple fathers?


Is that really possible to have multiple fathers? How does that happen (and I don't mean the dog mating with more than 1 dog) I mean biologically?


----------



## browndogmike

I just got back from the vet. It is a false pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile

Whew!!!! Congrats on NOT having a preggers dog! Hahah.


----------



## browndogmike

Thanks!
I will breed her though in a little over a year.


----------



## mygirlmaile

hmm.

well, stick around. read up on the PLETHERA of breeding information there is on this forum, talk to some breeders, make sure its something that youre 100% sure will IMPROVE the breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

browndogmike said:


> My brother took her to the dog park when she was in heat and didn't watch her!


:hammer::hammer::hammer:

First of all, dog parks spell out L-I-A-B-I-L-I-T-Y for an apbt or AmBully owner. She's reaching the age where she could turn aggressive towards other dogs there. Dog parks and bully breeds are a bad combination and a headline waiting to happen.

I'm in no way bashing you, but if you have ANY doubt in someone's ability to act responsibly and watch your dog when youre not present, then avoid letting them handle your dog. She is YOUR dog and your responsibility and most people normally shrug off what is actually not to be taken lightly. "pups will be pups" and other comments like that normally end up being a bigger deal. ESPECIALLY with a breed like this.

As far as the pregnancy, it would be in the best interest of the breed and for your dog to have the litter aborted if she is in fact pregnant. Breeding should only occur when you have a significant amount of experience with the breed. The ability to point out faults in even the best looking show dogs is something that comes into play when you are a responsible breeder. Also, a good breeder will put what he needs to into the breeding, acknowledging that he is doing it for the sole purpose of bettering the breed, and should not expect to see much for income.

With all this said, I hope you get everything straightened out. There's a lot you can learn from these guys here, the mods are great and everyone has some sort of experience with one thing or another. You seem like a good guy, take care of your little girl!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

browndogmike said:


> I just got back from the vet. It is a false pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whoops... perhaps I just flew by this. Wooh.. I bet that's a big relief! Don't breed unless both dogs are papered with champions in the bloodline. Also, make sure you can obtain health records for a few generations and be able to pick out any faults. Unless you want to be the next backyard breeder in your town, I'd stick around and learn as much as you can, almost to the point where your head hurts from the knowledge and maybe then... lol :hammer::hammer:


----------



## bahamutt99

Jenna23 said:


> Is that really possible to have multiple fathers? How does that happen (and I don't mean the dog mating with more than 1 dog) I mean biologically?


It is possible for a litter to have multiple fathers, with different pups sired by different sires. I don't know the technical reason, but if a female breeds with different males, different eggs can be fertilized at different times by the different sperm.



browndogmike said:


> Thanks!
> I will breed her though in a little over a year.


What's the goal of your breeding?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

browndogmike said:


> I am almost 100% sure she isn't pregnant. My brother is over protective of the dog and the neighbors dog is really young. I am guessing 6-8 months old.
> I am going to the vet in the morning tomorrow. I hope this is a false pregnancy!


A little FYI... 6-8 month old males CAN knock a female up. A responsible owner/breeder should have the hips and elbows xrayed at a minimum for health checks... since your dog is a bully breed I would encourage a ecocardiogram as well to insure your dog is passing on a strong heart to her babies... preferably the male that you find to breed her to later will have the same tests ran...oh yeah a brucellosis test should be preformed on both sire and dam. Brucellosis is an STD which will cause the bitch to abort the pups... that can be passed from dog to dog AND from mother to pup if she is able to even concieve.

I'm not sure if you noticed or not, but the fur on your dogs tale is too long to fit into the standard of both the APBT and the Am. Bully. If you're looking to breed I would keep scoping this place out and find a reputable breeder within the GoPitbull community or a reference to a breeder from someone here who has alot of rep points. To aquire a dog who will fit the standard and better whichever breed you chose.


----------



## Nizmo

Jenna23 said:


> Is that really possible to have multiple fathers? How does that happen (and I don't mean the dog mating with more than 1 dog) I mean biologically?


same way cats do it.
idk how cats do it either btw... lol


----------



## FloorCandy

NEELA said:


> A little FYI... 6-8 month old males CAN knock a female up. A responsible owner/breeder should have the hips and elbows xrayed at a minimum for health checks... since your dog is a bully breed I would encourage a ecocardiogram as well to insure your dog is passing on a strong heart to her babies... preferably the male that you find to breed her to later will have the same tests ran...oh yeah a brucellosis test should be preformed on both sire and dam. Brucellosis is an STD which will cause the bitch to abort the pups... that can be passed from dog to dog AND from mother to pup if she is able to even concieve.
> 
> *I'm not sure if you noticed or not, but the fur on your dogs tale is too long to fit into the standard of both the APBT and the Am. Bully. If you're looking to breed I would keep scoping this place out and find a reputable breeder within the GoPitbull community or a reference to a breeder from someone here who has alot of rep points. To aquire a dog who will fit the standard and better whichever breed you chose.*


Good eye! I hadn't even noticed that, but you are definitely right. Looks like there might be some patches of hairloss at the base of the tail too.


----------



## Beautynut

browndogmike,

That's good news!
I'm glad that it worked out well, and I was wrong.

Thank you for letting us know.

*Did the vet give you any comments or reasons for this false pregnancy?
What causes them?*


----------



## American_Pit13

Please don't breed your dog as you don't seem to have the proper breeding education. Glad it was a false pregnancy.


----------



## Jenna23

Nizmo357 said:


> same way cats do it.
> idk how cats do it either btw... lol


LOL...i've never even heard of that in either animal.



american_pit13 said:


> Please don't breed your dog as you don't seem to have the proper breeding education.


:goodpost:<<<or rather good advice lol


----------



## FloorCandy

Jenna23 said:


> LOL...i've never even heard of that in either animal.
> 
> :goodpost:<<<or rather good advice lol


I saw on TV it happened to a human woman at a fertility clinic, the place was not sanitizing the instruments properly, and there was residual sperm in the tubes or something, and she had twins, and one was her hubby's child, and one was someone else's, and a completely different race, like they were white and baby was asian or black, or vice versa, she sued and got a TON of money. I bet that poor kid is super messed up, how does it feel to know you're test tube residue?


----------



## Jenna23

FloorCandy said:


> how does it feel to know you're test tube residue?


:rofl:
Ouch. That would be terrible. Interesting. I've seen where people have twins and one is white and the other is black, yet they still have the same father, but I've never heard of multiple fathers...guess i'll have to google that one.


----------

